# md5 entschlüsseln



## Darkhell (18. Juli 2006)

Kann man mit einer funktion einen umgewandelten Code wieder normal machen?


----------



## chpa (18. Juli 2006)

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht !

_______________________________

Informationen zum Thema Angstzustände


----------



## Jukkales (18. Juli 2006)

md5 kann nicht Entschlüsselt werden

md5 ist ein Hash-Werrt und somit nicht auf direktem Wege entschlüsselbar


----------



## fanste (18. Juli 2006)

Du musst dir das wie eine Rechenaufgabe vorstellen. 
Du weißt (hoffe ich doch ), dass 55+33 = 88 ist. Aber du kann mir nicht sagen, wenn ich dir nur 88 sag, was die Ursprungszahlen waren.
So ist es auch bei MD5


----------



## Darkhell (18. Juli 2006)

Okay, das wusste ich nicht. Na dann werd ich es wohl anders machen.


----------



## GarGod (18. Juli 2006)

Aber es müßte doch möglich sein herrauszubekommen, welche kombinationen zu einem solchen hash führen od.?


----------



## forsterm (18. Juli 2006)

GarGod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber es müßte doch möglich sein herrauszubekommen, welche kombinationen zu einem solchen hash führen od.?


Hallo,
ja mit Brute Force, das dauert aber meistens ziemlich lange.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Andrej Dyck (18. Juli 2006)

Nein.

Obwohl es Gerüchte (oder auch nicht) gibt, dass md5 "entschlüsselt worden ist. Der Algorithmus dafür ist aber nicht veröffentlicht.
Außerdem ist es Sinn und Zweck von Hash - Algorithmen ein eindeutigen, "chaotischen" String mit konstanter Länge ausgeben um diesen z.b. Checksumme von Dateien zu benutzen. 
Hash-Algorithmen sind! Mathematische Funktionen die nicht umkehrbar sind und für jeden Wert ein anderes Ergebnis liefern.

Gruß Andrej


----------



## forsterm (18. Juli 2006)

Andrej Dyck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]und für jeden Wert ein anderes Ergebnis liefern.[...]


Hallo,
theoretisch kann es jedoch auch zu Kollisionen kommen:


> Zitat von *wikipedia.de*
> _1996 meldete Dobbertin eine Kollision in der Kompressionsfunktion von MD5. Dies war zwar kein Angriff auf die vollständige MD5-Funktion, dennoch empfahlen Kryptographen bereits damals, wenn möglich, auf sicherere Algorithmen wie SHA-1 oder RIPEMD-1602004 fanden chinesische Forscher Kollisionen für die vollständige MD5-Funktion. Wie sich diese Entdeckung auf die Verwendung von MD5 auswirkt, bleibt abzuwarten._



mfg
forsterm


----------



## Andrej Dyck (18. Juli 2006)

forsterm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> theoretisch kann es jedoch auch zu Kollisionen kommen



Natürlich. Da MD5 meist (zumindest in php) eine Stringlänge von 32 Bytes nimmt, bietet es sehr viele (6,514 * 10^10174, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) Möglichkeiten ein anderen String zu erzeugen. Damit sind ja nicht alle Fälle gedeckt. Aber auch SHA mit 128 Bytes behandelt theoretisch nicht alle möglichkeiten. In den meisten Fälle aber reicht MD5 aus.

Gruß Andrej


----------



## Dimenson (18. Juli 2006)

Einen MD5 hash zu entschlüsseln . Also mit 2 schönen AMD Opteron 875 geht das ziemlich fix.

Ich habe von einen Kumpel mir einen 5 stelliges Passwort in MD5 geben lassen und mein Server hat es in ca. 10 Min geschafft durch Brute Force.

Also, eine Umkehr Regel gibt es nicht. Nur durch das Vergleichen von MD5  Hashes kann man das eigentliche Passwort vielleicht rausfinden. Da ja, wie wir kennen, manche Hashes  zu ein völlig anderen Rechnungsweg zu einen gleichen Wert kommen.

Zum Beispiel kannn "Spiegelei" und "Senf.mit.Soße" genau den selben Hash Wert haben.


----------



## yan1 (18. Juli 2006)

Tja man muss sich das so vorstellen:

Quadriert man eine Zahl bekommt man für die reverse Lösung zwei Möglichkeiten.
Quadriert man sie nochmal bekommt man schon 4 Möglichkeiten für die ursprüngliche Zahl. Somit gibt es immer mehr Lösungs Möglichkeiten. Für eine MD5 gibt es einen haufen Lösungsmöglichkeiten, und bis man auf die richtige kommt, dauert es eine Weile...
Aber wenn man genug Zeit und einen schnellen Rechner hat, kann man selbst MD5 "knacken". Absoulut sicher ist eine MD5 Verschlüsselung mit Sicherheit NICHT!

Lg, Yanick


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

Muessen wir diese Diskussion eigentlich immer wieder aufwaermen?
Darkhell, haettest Du die Suchfunktion zu dem Thema bemueht waerst Du auf einen Haufen anderer Threads zu diesem Thema gestossen wo alles was hier bereits gesagt wurde auch schon gesagt wurde und zum Teil auch sehr breitgetreten wurde.

..:closed:..

Nachtrag: @yan1: Eine MD5-Verschluesselung kann allein schon aus dem Grund nicht sicher sein weil es sie nicht gibt.


----------

